# 20680 vs 26320



## ddupps (Sep 10, 2008)

My physician removed k-wires from a right index finger - 

Can anyone tell me the difference between 20680 - removal of implant; deep buried - and 26320 removal of implant from finger or hand.


----------



## elenax (Sep 11, 2008)

*20680*: The physician makes an incision overlying the site of the implant. *Deep dissection* is carried down to visualize the implant, which is usually *below the muscle level and within bone*. The physician uses instruments to remove the implant from the bone. The incision is repaired in layers using sutures, staples, and/or Steri-strips.

*26320* :The physician removes a previously placed implant from a *finger or hand*. The physician incises the *overlying skin* and dissects to the implant. The implant is removed and the incision is sutured in layers.

The 26320 specifies the *anatomical site* and is more *superficial* than 20680

hope this helps!!!


----------

